# What are these fellas worth?



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello! 

These two bucklings are almost 3 weeks old. What do you think they are worth? I don’t have pictures of their grand dam on their dams side, but do have pictures of their fathers side.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

They are American Alpines (will be registered). I will post some more pictures of their parents.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

This is Ila, their dam. She produces 10+ pounds of milk a day


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is a better picture of Ila. (Except for the baby hoof prints on her side, lol)


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

This is their dad


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats. No idea on price.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

At least $200 IMO


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

AlabamaGirl said:


> At least $200 IMO


I was looking at American Alpine bucks for sale and they were almost $600! That’s why I wasn’t sure. I might go $350 and then let them talk me down to $300...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really depends on your area.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Depends on the prices in your area. Around me, the registered goats go for more, but for the bucklings, usually only $50 to $100 more than unregistered. If you do annual disease testing, you should be able to charge a little extra. The people who care about that should be willing to pay a little extra.


----------

